# My Cutlery Items



## RONSERESURPLUS (Oct 9, 2008)

HUDSON BAY AXE/SHEATH









ONTARIO SHORT MACHETE









SWISS POCKET/SWISS TOOL









GERBER TOOL/MAGLITE LED AND POCKET HOLDER









Ka-Bar Next Gen Combat/Utility Knife Kraylon handle ande Kydenex Sheath









CRTT Copy of Russel Sting 1A Boot Knife









Italian made Brand Switchblade









Gerber Multi Tool with Mag lite and LED conversion, Pouch Holds all and more Plus EMT Shears









LeatherMan "Wave" Tool with Pouch









Spyderco Police Model Combat/Utility Folder
http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii240/RONSERESURPLUS/KnivesandHolsters001-1.jpg

Kershaw Scallion
[IMG]http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii240/RONSERESURPLUS/KERSHAW001.jpg


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice.I normally make my own cutlery that I use myself,but its hard to beat those multi tools!

The Hudson bay axe is great too,where can I buy one like yours?mine has a smaller beard.


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS (Oct 9, 2008)

*Thanks man*

magnus

RON L here

Thanks on your kind comments, I like that I have, I've not made a Lot of my own, But I have re-worked some like a Kukuri, I need to add another to my Collection and work the handle, as well as the crappy sheath!

The Hudson Bay, I can't tell ya were to get it, as I got it at a yard sale for $5.00 a few years ago? It was a decent buy and has served me well!

The Multi-tools, I use a lot day to day and I prefer the Gerber, but the Letherman seves me well, as well!

RON


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Umm .. wouldn't you just wanna come to Canada and get the HudsonBay yourself? We just call it "The Bay" here :wave:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice collection! I am a big fan of kershaw.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm thinking I just found a use for that backspring I have in my steel pile...
pix to come if I can find my camera software.


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

Kershaw has excellent customer service, if anyone needs it. They stand behind their products. I had a knife from Ebay with a warped blade,and got treated like a major stockholder might expect to. 

They don't have to be nice to me but once, to get another chance. My newest is a Junkyard Dawg II, blem they claim but i can't find one..45$ shipped. D2 composite blade, black G10. Heck of a knife, at a heck of a price.


----------

